#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Περιβαλλοντικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια σταβλισμού

## Sdimis

Έχει βγάλει κανείς άδεια σταυλισμού (ή σταβλισμού ??). Έχω μια περίπτωση με υφιστάμενες (αυθαίρετες) εγκαταστάσεις.
Ψάχνω να βρω την διαδικασία και τις προδιαγραφές

----------


## Sdimis

Από ότι βρήκα έως τώρα, Ν 3399/2005 για εξαίρεση από κατεδάφιση αυθαίρετων κτισμάτων πτηνοκτηνοτροφικών εγκαταστάσεων και Ν 3698/2008 για την άδεια λειτουργίας

----------



----------


## noutsaki

τα έχω στο γραφείο, θα τα ανεβάσω την δευτέρα μάλλον. από μνήμης, βεβαίωση μη δασικής έκτασης από δασαρχείο, θεώρηση αποστάσεων- βεβαίωση χρήσεων γης από πολεοδομία, βεβαίωση εντός ή εκτός αναδασμού από διεύθυνση γεωργίας.έχει αρκετή δουλίτσα.

----------


## ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ

επίσης να συμπληρώσω ότι χρειάζονται και έγραφα από αρχαιολογία (βυζαντινή και προιστορικών και νεώτερων μνημείων) Ακόμα για την εξαίρεση από κατεδάφιση κτηνοτροφικών κτηρίων προ του 2003 μάλλον θα δωθεί παράταση (ίσχυε η διαδικασία μέχρι το τέλος του 2009)

----------


## Sdimis

Διάβασα και εγώ για παράταση αλλά δεν βρήκα καμία αναφορά αλλού.

----------


## noutsaki

όπως τα έχω πάρει από τις υπηρεσίες, νομίζω περιγράφει καλά την διαδικασία εξαίρεσης από κατεδάφιση και άδειας λειτουργίας.

----------


## noutsaki

http://www.emichanikos.gr/downloads.php?do=file&id=683

έτοιμο.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## A.M.

Τελικά μέχρι πότε έχει πάρει παράταση αυτή η διαδικασία; Μέχρι τέλους του 2011 είναι;

----------

